# Ongoing disk issues



## nsayer (Jan 16, 2009)

This has been going on for a while now. It's a relatively low frequency occurrence, but I just recently got a brand new SATA drive and transfered everything on to it, and the problem recurred, which surprises me.

This is a fairly late model machine - a Core 2 duo with the Intel ICH8 chipset.

ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=155195136
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=203413088
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=155195328
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=162102304
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26263264
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26744992ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=178946816
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=154731936
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=154731936
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26638080
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=167227488
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=167227488
ad0: FAILURE - READ_DMA status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=84<ICRC,ABORTED> dma=0x02 LBA=167227488
g_vfs_done():ufs/home[READ(offset=47976595456, length=16384)]error = 5
vnode_pageard_0g:e tWpAaRgNeIsN:G  I-/ ROE Aread error
vm_Df_aDuMlAt :U DpMaAg eIrC RCr eead error, pid 965 (squrartotre r()r
pid 965 (squatter), uid 60: exited on signal 11
etrying request) LBA=26638112
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26638112
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26676864
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26638144
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26638176
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26638176
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26638240
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26689984
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26689984
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26691744
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=26691744
ad0: FAILURE - READ_DMA status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=84<ICRC,ABORTED> dma=0x02 LBA=26691744
g_vfs_done():ufs/usr[READ(offset=2918268928, length=16384)]error = 5
ad0: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=27039456


Note the bizarre mingling of two different messages in there.

From the boot dmesg:

atapci2: <Intel ICH8 SATA300 controller> port 0xd400-0xd407,0xd080-0xd083,0xd000
-0xd007,0xcc00-0xcc03,0xc880-0xc88f,0xc800-0xc80f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
atapci2: [ITHREAD]
ata7: <ATA channel 0> on atapci2
ata7: [ITHREAD]
ata8: <ATA channel 1> on atapci2
ata8: [ITHREAD]
[...]
ad0: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320613AS SD11> at ata7-master SATA300

This will probably continue until I get home from work this evening and switch the SATA cable over to another port, at which point the system will operate normally for a couple months and this will start again.

Weird.


----------



## Lowell (Jan 16, 2009)

A bit of a shot in the dark, but have you tried switching cables?  Your block numbers are mostly different, which makes me a bit less likely to blame the disks themselves than I would be otherwise.  

It could be the controller too, but I'd bet against that one...


----------



## randux (Jan 25, 2009)

Seagate has had a bad batch of drives. Check here: http://forums.seagate.com/stx/board/message?board.id=ata_drives&thread.id=4771

and here: http://forums.seagate.com/stx/board/message?message.uid=16596#U16596

Good luck.....


----------

